# Scott Road bike AFD 306



## jeruthedamaja (Mar 19, 2009)

How much would this bike be worth, and does anyone know if it is any good. The specs are: 

Frame: Scott AFD 306 steel frame.
Fork: Scott CroMoly.
Handlebars: Champion Aluminum bars.
Stem: Profile Design quill stem.
Brake Levers: Exage 500 EX.
Shifters: Indexed down-tube 18-speed shifters.
Derailleurs: Shimano STX.
Brake Calipers: Aluminum cast.
Crank: New Cyclon triple gear aluminum crank.
Chain: New 18-speed chain.
Wheelset: Aluminum with quick release hubs.
New rear tire.
All new brake and derailleur cables.
New pedals.
Fuji saddle (has minor rips). 

Is this bike worth 200 dollars?


----------

